# Life Series on Discovery



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

Anybody else watching the Life series on Discovery? It is amazing. It always surprises me when I see new footage of some animal I have never seen before. I assume I have seen about everything, but there are some definitely weird creatures out there yet for me to discover. I am not a big Oprah fan, but she does an alright job of it, despite the fact that she annoys me.


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

I've really been wanting to check it out - just a matter of time. Glad to hear it's good - though I am equally unsure about Oprah narrating.


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

I have not talked with many people that are truly happy with the way the "O" narrates. Seems like there would be so many better choices. Anyway, the HD content is amazing. The color is incredible, the slow-motion is unreal and after the show they take some time to show the camera crew and how they filmed everything. Weeks and weeks of waiting for a few seconds of film. Very cool.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I have no problem with her narration. Honestly, the visuals are so captivating that I hardly notice who the narrator is. The series is fascinating to me.


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

Very opposite with me, I was very captivated by the visuals, but when the voice came up, it started to bother me so much I turned it off. They should have used someone a little more outdoorsy type. Someone who would be a little more believable describing what is happening.


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks like this is a "Staff" thread only. Need to get some other shacksters on here. But yes, I think we all can agree, even Leonard, that Oprah is not the voice of Nature. Come on, admit it... James Earl Jones would have been much better. :yes:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I just don't get the problem with Oprah. I am not a fan of hers, but I guess narrators just don't matter to me very much.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Her voice didn't bother me at all. Her tempo seemed a touch off at times though. But that may not have been her fault. :dontknow:


----------

